# Spirit - Foot Pad Activator???



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

Foot Pad Activator in Decorations

There is *no* description for this..what does it do? Can you connect it to the try-me cable on the Spirit Animatronics to activate them like a pressure mat??

It's only $4.99 so great deal if that's what it does..but it doesn't say! There's no description on the actual item.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

I just called Spirit and it works just like you thought. You plug it into where the try me plug was and when someone steps on it, it triggers the prop. 
I love you for finding this, I have been looking and looking. I will run over and see if they have them in my local store and if not I will be ordering today.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

tinafromidaho said:


> I just called Spirit and it works just like you thought. You plug it into where the try me plug was and when someone steps on it, it triggers the prop.
> I love you for finding this, I have been looking and looking. I will run over and see if they have them in my local store and if not I will be ordering today.


Harbor Freight has a $7 pressure mat (part of a simple alarm) that can be used instead.


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

My local store didn't carry them so I ordered a couple online and was able to use the coupon code SPAF20 to save a buck on one of them.


----------



## BackYardHaunter (Sep 27, 2009)

dam i was looking for them in my store and could find them im going to order one!


----------



## VeeCat (Sep 17, 2006)

Hmm. I went to a Spirit and I didn't know they were actually selling them,
but they worked good! I lightly touched it with my foot and the prop was activated.
Really, neat.


----------



## rickdilorenzo (Oct 7, 2008)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Harbor Freight has a $7 pressure mat (part of a simple alarm) that can be used instead.


But Spirit is selling theirs for $4.99 so cheaper than Harbor Freight, plus I would assume Spirit's would work easier with their props (i.e. less modification) then Harbor Freight's would... I was thinking of tryin get Harbor Freight's one previously, but Harbor freight also doesn't seem to be able to ship outside of the U.S., at least their website doesn't allow for non-USA orders.

So happy to see that Spirit is now selling these cheaper than Harbor Freight, plus they'll ship to Canada now. 

I just ordered 3 of them. I want to see if I can use them both for my Spirit animatronic devices, and then also see if I can attach it to my picoboo's to run some of my pneumoic props as well. I'm just not sure if the "try me" wire is the same as the wires that go into picoboo devices.

Also these pad's may not be the same as the pads that the spirit stores use for their own props. Just cause the picture isn't the same, I mean the spirit pads have the spirit logo all over them and looked different to me (maybe smaller?) hard to tell from the picture. The spirit website doesn't have much of a description and doesn't have any measurements. But at the $4.99 price it's worth it to order a few and just see how useful they turn up to be.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

So I just ordered two of these will one of these work on my Michael Myers? They had a try me button on him at the store.


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Yes, they do work just the way you think. 
They have them set up all around the store, so when you step on the mat all their props start going wild! It really is cool and they are really cheap. 
Have fun!


----------



## ShelbiBabyyy (Sep 13, 2009)

Zombie69 said:


> So I just ordered two of these will one of these work on my Michael Myers? They had a try me button on him at the store.


Yes, it will work on the Michael Myers!


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Damn you just made my day, thanks. i also bought a guy in a box from there it should work on that too hopefully.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Oh man this solves a ton of how to activate a prop in low light problems!!!!


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

I ordered 4 of them now their website says they are unavailable.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

So I see... (-:


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

Try this website:
Footpad


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Went to my Spirit today and they don't sell them in the stores but the manager said he would sell me 2 come Friday because I was a good customer.....cool !!! Yeah HF&T has one but it comes with the alarm too and they wanted $9.99 at my store.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

icemanfred said:


> Try this website:
> Footpad


I was gonna recommend that site also.It is the tekky toys accesory site.I was just on there yesterday to order the witch's brew adapter.


----------



## a witch from canada (Jul 13, 2005)

they actually sell the foot pad for their props ??????????????? how did i miss that one ? i bought the witch rising from cauldron and i saw in it where you put the batteries and the on off switch it as a place that said foot pad on it !!!!!!

ok i need to look into that  thanks for posting that link rickdiorenzo


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay got my foot pad activators today, Bad news im not sure if they are missing something or what but the end on the chord looks nothing like the try me input on my animtronics. I called spirit and the lady acted like she had no clue what i was talking about, so someone is supposed to call me back. So i called around a few stores and found a really nice girl that said they are having the same issues at her store but they have been cutting them and putting the try me ends on it ,hard wiring them. She said she heard they have an adapter but has never seen them. So depending on what happens i may jus go to radio shack and pick up some head phone ends if that all they are. Ill get a pic up of the ends that came on them shortly.


----------



## Frank N. Stein (Oct 9, 2009)

A normal sized headphone jack should fit. I was able to trip mine using a pair of old headphones by crossing the bare wires.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

awesome thanks !!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok you didn't hear this from me but the spirit stores only got a few in to operated the store props so with my good connections and because they recognized me as a good customer......at least that is what they say ?!?! Told me to come back today. Well the person (don't worry he/she was large and in charge and not a kid) came back out of the stock room with one for me in a bag and said be sure to continue to do all your shopping with us. WOW I was tickle with that kind of customer service......Amazing they got my vote now !! Nobody has ever done that for me before. Cool. Ok to clear up some confusion the adapters they come with are for all try be test buttons that have a white cord hanging from them......such as the Spirit talking heads a few of us got. Looks similar and much smaller than a square phone jack phone.Be nice to your area Spirit manager and he may surprise you but please you did hear that from me.........


----------



## 13mummy (Aug 26, 2007)

I want to get a couple of these, but they are all sold out. I am getting one from the tekkie sight to operate my rising reaper, so I'm going to test it out on all my other props to see if they work. 

Does anyone know if they will be getting more in?


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Okay yeah i have been going in circles with spirit. These are being shipped from the mfr and are supposed to have a 5 ft extension with them, and they do not. the reason they are unavailable is because they have been getting calls about them not working or having the right connections. so they stopped selling them to get it straightened out. mean while i went to spirit and explained what was going on, they gave me 2 try me buttons, so i guess ill splice them into the pad.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Huh ? Not sure what you got in the mail but mine does come wih a 5' extension cord and they work great as demo in the stores but they only jack into try me hanging 2 lead white wires with a button that unplug from a jack. My Skelly doctors from Big Lots last year work this way too along with the infamous striking snakes as well as various other props. If you got a pic please post it because I'm confuse with the mystery you speak of. Seems real simple to me ?!?!


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

Yah for some reason they don't carry them in the store. It makes no sense what so ever to have animatronics on display with the preassure pads, but to not have them available for purchase.


----------



## icemanfred (Aug 18, 2005)

I got an adaptor with my prop. and a note saying I could buy the foot pad from tekey toys.

The instructions said to plug the adaptor into the footpad outlet. then plug in the optional footpad switch to that.

did anyone else notice this little note and short white cord/adaptor with their prop???


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

give me a sec and ill show you a pic


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

This is the jack on the foot pad activators that i received. Sorry for the pics i took them with my phone.

















This is what the end should look like, this is what the ends on the try me buttons look like









Now i was told by spirit that the pads would activate all of their props.


----------



## Bubbels (Nov 30, 2008)

I bet all that pad is, is a couple pieces of foil, in which when you step on it the two wires connect up. Makes you wonder if you could chain several props together, even build a couple timer boards in between to create a scene.


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Bubbels said:


> I bet all that pad is, is a couple pieces of foil, in which when you step on it the two wires connect up. Makes you wonder if you could chain several props together, even build a couple timer boards in between to create a scene.


I bet your right, it also has a little circle inside of it.


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

Ok Zombie that is the same one I got with 5' of extension and the first jack pic (the one it comes with) is the correct and proper one that operates the props I mentioned. The one at Harbor Freight and tools is exactly the same as mine too.These are the standard try me jacks. Now I'm not aware of your last pic and what type of try me jack that would be for ?!?! Remember the pad was designed for the hanging wire try me buttons that plug in and not the built in try me buttons you see on the larger or full size props.Hopefully it can be hack to work with yours.Thanks for the pics and that clear a few things up.


----------



## stealth_eagle (Sep 10, 2009)

if you have trouble getting a mat why don't you make one use a old fridge light plunger thats what I used and it works great you just need some scrap wood to extend the trigger area and there you go


----------



## Frank N. Stein (Oct 9, 2009)

If your prop has the headphone jack, you should be able to cut the end off of the foot pad and cut the head phones off of a an old (or cheap) pair of headphones. Twist the wires of the two together, a little electrical tape and presto, there's your adapter.


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

I have both a a spirit mat and several harbor freight mats. The spirit mats are cheep because they are built cheep. The harbor freight ones are much higher quality and will last longer.well worth the $3 difference!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

robzilla69 said:


> I have both a a spirit mat and several harbor freight mats. The spirit mats are cheep because they are built cheep. The harbor freight ones are much higher quality and will last longer.well worth the $3 difference!


My HF&T's wants $10 for one (but it does come with the alarm too) and yes it is better built but my Spirit one was free.Can you get the HFT's one without the alarm ? Are they cheaper on line ?


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

I am running to the store to see if they have them. Great find


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

Frank N. Stein said:


> If your prop has the headphone jack, you should be able to cut the end off of the foot pad and cut the head phones off of a an old (or cheap) pair of headphones. Twist the wires of the two together, a little electrical tape and presto, there's your adapter.


This is what iam going to do!!!


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

bozz said:


> My HF&T's wants $10 for one (but it does come with the alarm too) and yes it is better built but my Spirit one was free.Can you get the HFT's one without the alarm ? Are they cheaper on line ?


Yes they are like $7.95 on line or something there is a plug that goes to the alarm module that fit one of my props perfectly. Just threw the alarm unit in the junk drawer


----------



## XandonX (Sep 16, 2005)

i went to the spirit store today to replace my Grinning Gertrude Witch (she didn't talk!)...and I asked about the step pads...the guy said he didn't have any on the shelves but would sell me one for $10...the only problem being that it doesn't hook up to the bigger animatronic stuff like Michael Meyers, the witches, the midnight countess etc. So I opted not to get one.


----------



## glug (Sep 18, 2009)

bumping this to top of list Thanx for the links to the other sites for footpads guys. Whats spirit thinking not stocking these sheesh


----------



## glug (Sep 18, 2009)

So were all looking for these mats but why not try making them we all have some sort of cheap headphones in the house junk drawer ect we have cardboard duct tape tin foil check this out I am going to make one today and see how it works 

ok so I made a pressure mat and it works very well imo Tip if you have a try me button just dismantle it and soldior an extension to the existing slodior points DO NOT CUT OFF THE WIRES I had my prop working great until I cut my wires off the test me button now I cant get my jack to work with bare wires grrrrrrrr 

How to Make a Simple Mat Switch


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

bozz said:


> Huh ? Not sure what you got in the mail but mine does come wih a 5' extension cord and they work great as demo in the stores but they only jack into try me hanging 2 lead white wires with a button that unplug from a jack. My Skelly doctors from Big Lots last year work this way too along with the infamous striking snakes as well as various other props. If you got a pic please post it because I'm confuse with the mystery you speak of. Seems real simple to me ?!?!



Unh huh!! Caught you!! A "striking snake!" eh!!?! Man - we need to form a bus tour up to see Bozz's backyard bog!


----------



## bozz (Sep 22, 2006)

HSB, dang ...it was suppose to be a surprise for you.....oh well there are others I'm saving for you. I never tell all my secrets.Be sure to check out the new pics I posted on my thread (BBBog). You'll see the snake there.Yeah you got to make it up here......bring the whole gang !!!!


----------



## glug (Sep 18, 2009)

ok so I made my own pressure mat using the link provided and picked up a 1/8 inch mono jack from radioshack works great 

Jack 4.30 cents
cardboard around the house
tinfoil wifes kitchen
gorilla tape garage
extension wire garage 

cost 4.30 cents woo hoo


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Has anyone been able to splice this with mat with a prop that has the non phone jack looking try me buttons? If so was it simply stripping the wires and twisting them together? Also has anyone used it on a bigger plug in prop, not just battery operated ones?


----------



## robzilla69 (Sep 8, 2009)

i use my hf mat with everything. it doesn't use voltage it is just a switch u can use it for any circuit.though a 120v ac is a bad idea


----------



## Zombie69 (Oct 5, 2009)

tinafromidaho said:


> Has anyone been able to splice this with mat with a prop that has the non phone jack looking try me buttons? If so was it simply stripping the wires and twisting them together? Also has anyone used it on a bigger plug in prop, not just battery operated ones?


I did this with my Michael Myers and it did not work.


----------



## APK (Oct 23, 2009)

Any other triggers than pressure mat? Any cheap motion sensors? The sensor in those Halloween candy bowls are better than the one in Grinning Gertrude Witch


----------

